# finally, itunes can switch songs with out delay



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

it took them 4 itunes to do this, and on the 5th one, apple can finally make it so that there is no delay between switching songs, which ruins a track which is divided into two, 


for all you tool fans, it's Parabol and Parabola which are one track, not forgetting the last three songs which are also one track, it was very dissapointing when itunes would ruin the climatic entry into the song Parabola from parabol. 


 but now i'm happy. 


now time to go study for film class... readings readings readings....


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

How about when you burn a CD from iTunes?
Is it still seamless?


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

gnatsum said:


> for all you tool fans, it's Parabol and Parabola


Great, now I have that song stuck in my head ... 

I just ripped the two songs into one file, no break whatsoever (also works for when my list is set to shuffle).


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> it took them 4 itunes to do this, and on the 5th one, apple can finally make it so that there is no delay between switching songs, which ruins a track which is divided into two,
> ...



Well, For the last while ( as long aas I can remember ) I have solved this problem by using the playback/crossfade option on at 0. Works great. I tried taking it off and listening through a couple of track that run into each other, and it was almost as clean, but a little click from the transition.

Z.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent. I have so many songs/albums that will love this feature! 

Scenes From A Memory
Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence
The Wall
All Pain Of Salvation Albums

If you listen to this type of music, you all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

Why can't they add this and the crossfade feature to the iPod?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Yay it works!


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Alpha5 said:


> Why can't they add this and the crossfade feature to the iPod?


That's my question, too. Maybe everyone in their focus groups just listens to individual songs, but most of my favourite albums are meant to be played as a whole, and I hate the little gaps--frequently accompanied by extraneous noise--inserted by the iPod.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking of the crossfade, one feature I would like to see is adding crossfade controls to the Party Shuffle. Some song pairings work better with either a longer or shorter crossfade, but right now there's no way to adjust that on the fly without going into preferences. Also, a "Crossfade Now" button would allow for switching to another song if needed without having an abrupt shift.

We'll now return to your normally scheduled thread topic.


----------

